# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Army PHA physical

## tslice

Are there any soldiers on here that have any knowledge of what the new PHA physical tests for? I am takin mine in about 3 weeks and am clean other than a current Test P/E cycle. I understand that it is a urine sample that obvioulsly will check for marijuana etc... and no blood work is done. If no BW is being done, can they check for high test leveles? Any help would be greaty appreciated.

----------


## Lexed

Prob same for army... nothing to worry about steroid use 


Annual physical health assessments (PHAs) are replacing physicals for Marines. According to health professionals, an annual exam will help to make sure a Marine knows his health risks. PHA's are conducted by the Marines' primary care manager at the battalion aid station or medical facility where they normally seek medical attention. Full physicals will still be required in two instances: once during induction into the military and the other upon discharge. A PHA differs from an annual physical, because it can be tailored to fit the individual. The PHA system is still being tested to ensure it is a solid mechanism to keep servicemembers out of sick call as much as possible.

----------


## Dizz28

They were mainly introduced to keep up with readiness to reduce the delays in deploying people because they aren't up to date with with hearing exams, shot etc..

They are usually done anually on the individual's birth month to make it easier to remember and track who needs one. They do not test for drugs as that's the command's responsability to mantain a certain % of random drug tests for the Unit. And drug tests are funded with a different budget than medical.

Lab work for this is usually a blood draw for a cholesterol panel and maybe a LFT. If they do a urine sample it's not for drugs just to make sure your kidneys and urinary tract is healthy.

----------


## senseicarr

when i took mine i was on 3 weeks deca and suston..... lol your ok
dont test for it. just like local., state and federal jobs

----------

